# Travelling To Australia



## bekii1311 (Nov 26, 2013)

hello.. 

just looking for advice and ideas.. 
me and my friend are looking to come to Australia for 3 months in Jan 2015 - quite a while off i know but lots of planning to be done and saving! 
We are aren't too sure where to go yet and would love for anyone to help on this.. possibly spend 1 month in Sydney (ive been there before) and the rest is unplanned. We are able to travel round and don't mind flying to other parts of Australia and would both like to visit New Zealand. And any ideas on trips and things do to, like walk the bridge... 
When in Sydney for a long period of time too would it be cheaper to get a holiday house to rent (wheres best to look) or to stay in hotels or hostels? And would it be cheaper to stay in hostels in others parts too as il be honest I'm not all too keen on sharing a room with alot of people and mixed groups.. I know it will be good to meet people but not too sure on the idea, has anyone done this?! 
And lastly.. as we are only going for 3 months, would we only need a holiday visa? i know this doesn't allow us to work but would it allow you to look for a job for a later trip? 

Any advice would be appreciated  

Thank Youuuu!! 

Becky x


----------



## bekii1311 (Nov 26, 2013)

thank you guys  just need some idea where is best to travel round apart from sydney as we are definitely going here! x


----------



## Gayle85 (Jan 21, 2014)

Hey Becky!

Visa wise, you can get a tourist visa and you can look at job opportunities I guess but like you say, can't work! Dont get a working holiday visa as it will just be a waste and you can't get another if you are planning on coming and working at a later date! I came over with a company called Ultimate Oz who had my first week in Sydney covered, I met loads of awesome people and they also helped me plan my East Coast trip. I'd say dont just stick to the East Coast though, the West Coast is so beautiful and you would have to try and get to Alice Springs to see Uluru, its a trek but it's soooo worth it!! The guys at Ultimate Oz were full of suggestions as they were mainly travelers who had done the same thing, give them a call or send them an email, they're so nice! Good luck with planning your trip!


----------



## bekii1311 (Nov 26, 2013)

thanks for advice Gayle85  I have ordered a little booklet on Ultimate Oz and see what I can do! Maybe go for a little longer but like you say dont waste the 'working visa' if your not allowes another :-/ 

becky x


----------



## Gayle85 (Jan 21, 2014)

Another thing I would say, is have an idea of things you want to do but don't plan too rigidly, you'll meet people who will invite you here and there and you may not have planned to go there but you run the risk of missing out ... some of the best times I've had here were when someone said 'Hey, lets go on a road trip and see xyz' ...when I look back on things I did, I would have missed out on so much if I wasn't prepared to be a bit of a 'yes man'! :0)


----------



## bekii1311 (Nov 26, 2013)

yeh i get what you mean.. are you still out there now or you just go travelling too? I'd love to go tomorrow if i could ha! 
had a look into that Ultimate Oz and it looks worth doing as I'd meet a few people i guess and im only 22 so dont want to be alone to be honest! 

Thanks for your advice  x


----------



## Gayle85 (Jan 21, 2014)

I'm out here now, just been granted my second year visa so here until March 2015 at least ... I'm looking for sponsorship though as came over here hoping to make it permanent. It's a scary prospect, coming out so far away, I came on my own too. You meet people so easily though, don't worry about that, I've been here almost 11 months and I've never felt alone!! :0) xx


----------



## bekii1311 (Nov 26, 2013)

oh thats really good  I bet its really easy to make friends, everyone is so friendly over there ha! 
I'd love to go for a while, I'm now thinking of booking a one way flight to go out there and see what happens, I'm just worried about the whole 'visa' thing and not being able to get a working visa if I chose to get one the first time.. can you get a holiday visa and if you decide to stay then can you get a working visa?! 

is it easy to get a job out there too? i only work in a jewellers at the moment.. 
Sorry for all the questions... 
Becky xx


----------



## Gayle85 (Jan 21, 2014)

Haha, ok, I'd say come out on a tourist visa and you can apply for a WHV but not sure if you would need to leave the country when you do so or not. (I don't think you do but double check to be sure!) 

It's as easy to get a job as you make it, if you knuckle down to find one then you will, same as anywhere. You have to be aware that if you want to work in bars or hospitality, you need to get an RSA certificate (responsible sale of alcohol) for that state as technically you can't sell alcohol without it. It may be a good idea to try and get some bar experience before you come, cocktails too if you can as there are always bar jobs. You shouldn't struggle too much, even try the jewellers here and see if they have anything. 

If you're going to do your farm work and get a second WHV, don't leave it until the last minute ... I did mine 3 months in and saw so many people get stressed out because they couldn't find anything or they weren't getting enough days to finish on time and there was a risk that they wouldn't be able to apply. With you being so young, I'd say do the farm work anyway, you can save so much money, its a great experience and I met some people that will be my friends forever! Plus, you can use that 2nd WHV at any point, I think you get five years, so if you did want to wait a few years before coming back, you can! (I couldn't have waited that long even if I wanted to because I'm 28 and it runs out at 30/31) 

The farming/regional work is tough but so rewarding in so many different ways, one of the hardest things I've done at times, but looking back, I have nothing but great memories and it's only 3 months of your life in the grand scheme of things! 

Ask away! Happy to help!! :0) 

Gayle xx


----------



## bekii1311 (Nov 26, 2013)

aww thanks alot! your being a BIG help  with the jobs, i think bar work would be eaiser, iv done this over here before and worked within a kitchen so that shouldnt be too bad! 
And yeh i suppose its only 3 months ( maybe longer - if i can save more) so wont be too long.. 

last question.. i promise  do you have to have a certain amount in your bank to be allowed a working visa or a holiday visa? i kmow you have to have enough money to book a flight home if needed  

beck xx


----------



## Gayle85 (Jan 21, 2014)

For the WHV they say you need $5000 when you enter the country but that is just a guideline and I don't know anyone who has had to prove that they have it. I'm not sure re. a tourist visa though. If you book through someone like Ultimate Oz, they could fill in all the gaps, I'm not sure how it works for the tourist visa as I never looked at it as an option ... I think as long as you had a flight back, it should be fine to not have that much money! But if you're thinking that you might want to stay, you probably wouldn't want to book a flight home ...not sure what you'd do on that one! 

Gayle xx


----------

